# Geforce 266.77 WHQL Release



## PEG96 (17. Februar 2011)

Hi wie ich zufälligerweise mitbekommen habe, war der Geforce 266.77 WHQL-Treiber für wenige Stunden bei eVGA zum Download freigegeben, mittlerweile ist der ursprüngliche Link jedoch tod, einige User, die den neuen Treiber schon heruntergeladen haben, haben ihn jedoch bei megaupload hochgeladen.
Ich habe den Treiber schon installiert, er machte bis jetzt keine Problem und funktioniert einwandfrei. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich so ca. 5% mehr Leistung mit meiner GTX470 habe. Der User Chimera hat mit seiner GTX460 jetzt einen DPC von nur 189µs. Meiner Meinung nach ist es der bis jetzt beste Treiber, den Nvidia aus der 250/260iger Serie herausgebracht hat.
Hier sind die Links:64Bit Version  MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service 
Den 32Bit Treiber, gibt es soweit ich weiß, nicht mehr zum Download.

Quelle: Official NVIDIA 266.58 WHQL Display Driver Feedback Thread For NVIDIA Geforce Desktop/Notebook/ION GPUs - NVIDIA Forums - Page 31.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Februar 2011)

ohh das is ja cool, leider funzt der bei mir net aber guter artikel !!!
mfg 
MasterFreak


----------



## PEG96 (17. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## kleinerSchuh (17. Februar 2011)

Auch von mir, gut gemacht Peg96

266.77 gibt es auch hier - wer megaupload scheut:
download from Guru3D.com
Die Diskussionen zum EVGA 266.77:
266.77 WHQL from Evga - Guru3D.com Forums
Seit vielen Tagen gibt es aber auch den 266.87:
Drivers | drivers for mobile cards and laptops | laptopvideo2go.com
Beziehungsweise - 266.87 Quadro Diskussionen mit Links:
266.87 Quadro 01/28/2011 - Guru3D.com Forums
Oder noch Höhere Revision ~ 267.05 ~ WHQL Quadro für sämtliche Windowse:
Nvidia 267.05 WHQL Quadro. - Guru3D.com Forums

Fragt nicht weshalb ich keine News schrieb.
Gruß


----------



## billythekitt (17. Februar 2011)

Man sollte aber auch sagen das deine beiden letzten Links für die Quadro Serie von Nvidia gedacht ist. Und bei link drei sind nur tote Links. Also komplett down.


----------



## Anchorage (18. Februar 2011)

Danke habe ewigkeiten auf den neuen treiber gewartet


----------



## Hademe (18. Februar 2011)

Warum gibts die nicht offiziell bei NV zum download, oder kommen die erst noch?!


----------



## kleinerSchuh (18. Februar 2011)

Driver details are temporarily down... Nicht die Treiber, sondern Changelog Bugfix Liste.
Da steht doch Quadro??? Aber das muss nix heissen wie einige schon wissen.
Daher nochmals (speziell für billythekitt zu schnell geschossen)

-Unter dem Text: Click here to download the requested driver
(Der erwähnte Text beantwortet hoffentlich auch Deine Frage Hademe)
266.87 XP32 ca. 80.28 MB
Drivers | laptopvideo2go.com
266.87 XP64 ca. 92.01 MB
Drivers | laptopvideo2go.com
266.87 Vista / 7`er Win 32 ca. 73.84 MB
Drivers | laptopvideo2go.com
266.87 Vista / 7`er Win 64 ca. 89.84 MB
Drivers | laptopvideo2go.com

Fröhliches benchmarken. Lest auch in den Foren.
Free the Frames per second. Free dieses, free jenes man man man
@ Your own risk, if You dare!?  Das gut gemacht war ehrlich gemeint! Gruß


----------



## widder0815 (18. Februar 2011)

ich hab mir den neuen Treiber mal draufgehaun , und mit dem Vantage einen vorher nachher test gemacht ... da gab es jedenfals keine veränderung


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn einer mal einen test machen kann für die GTX460 wäre super...
Und das nicht in penismark oder so was games bitte !!!


----------



## Eiche (18. Februar 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn einer mal einen test machen kann für die GTX460 wäre super...
> Und das nicht in penismark oder so was games bitte !!!


scheitert dran das es keine lohnenden games gibt immoment


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> scheitert dran das es keine lohnenden games gibt immoment



Ach alles muss man selber machen....^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit 266.35Beta**
(* ist der wie der WHQL wieder 266.58 von der Leistungs her)


_*P3507*_

Mit 266.77

_*P3629*_

*Metro 2033 *
_(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xHQAF | Dx11 an | Stettings: Hoch/Teste wie PCGH)_

*Mit 266.35Beta*

Min: 18 FPS
Max: 24 FPS
Avg: *20.833* FPS

*Mit 266.77
 *
Min: 19 FPS
Max: 25 FPS
Avg: *22.267* FPS

​


----------



## widder0815 (19. Februar 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn einer mal einen test machen kann für die GTX460 wäre super...
> Und das nicht in penismark oder so was games bitte !!!




gtx460 kann ich dir leider nicht bringen , aber mit meinem sys (sig)

266.58 | crysis | dx10 veryHigh | 8xAA | 1920-1080 | 48-74fps

266.77 | crysis | dx10 veryHigh | 8xAA | 1920-1080 | 52-74fps

die max fps hat sich nicht verändert , aber was mir aufgefallen ist ... vorher ging die fps auch mal unter 50fps auf 48 , was jetzt nicht mehr der fall ist 

ja ist gering der unterschied , aber beim sLi ist es schon sehr wichtig das die fps nicht unter 50fps fällt ... wegen 

dazu kommt das die max fps länger oben bleibt als vorher .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich selber mercke es in BC2 das lüft echt runder...also sonst !!


----------



## warlock0601 (19. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe ihn mit einer Zotac GTX470 AMP und muss sagen das er wirklich sehr gut ist.

Battlefield Bad Company 2 hat keine Fehler mehr und ist auch schneller.


----------

